# Lohnt sich ne AiO?



## Joker_54 (19. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute, 
Ich besitze momentan ein X5650 auf einem Asus Rampage II Extreme, gekühlt von einem Thermalright Macho HR-02 BW.
Ich will nun meinen Ram endlich im Triplechannel laufen lassen, nur bin ich mit dem RAM dann ganz knapp vor meinem Kühler.

Wenn ich nun Übertakten will, wird der Macho recht schnell nicht mehr reichen, da die Temps momentan schon an die 80-85°C gehen.
Ein Noctua NH-D15 bekomme ich aufgrund der Ram clearance nicht rein, Megahalems schon garnicht.

Die Frage nun: Wie gut würde sich in meinem Fall eine AiO (á la Triton oÄ) schlagen?
Bei Toms Hardware kommt die Triton ja ganz gut weg und wäre auch stärker als der Macho.

Lohnt sich so ein Kauf also?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2015)

Macht leistungstechnisch nicht viel Sinn,  die AiO WaKüs bringen nicht mehr als ein guter Luftkühler.   

Sicher dass der NH D15 nicht passt? Wenn du den vorderen Lüfter nach hinten verlegst?  Ich denke, das könnte gehen.


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Februar 2015)

Der NH-D15 & Co geht nicht rein, der Macho kratzt schon am Ram 
Der Noctua ist ja nochmal ein gutes Stück länger.

Deswegen ja auch das Interesse an einer AiO, dafür hätte ich ja mehr als genug Platz


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (19. Februar 2015)

Wie sieht es mit nehr CORSAIR H100i zb aus..... 
Es sollte bei dem Prozessor schon nen Doppel Radiator  sein....


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Februar 2015)

Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set

Lässt sich bei Bedarf auch erweitern, die Pumpe ist leise.


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Februar 2015)

AMDvsNVIDIA schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit nehr CORSAIR H100i zb aus.....
> Es sollte bei dem Prozessor schon nen Doppel Radiator sein....


Die H100i hat eine geringere Kühlleistung als die RaijinTek Triton, daher keine Option



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set
> 
> Lässt sich bei Bedarf auch erweitern, die Pumpe ist leise.



Das Teil sieht gut aus. Gibts irgendwo einen Vergleich wieviel das Teil leistet?


----------



## nikon87 (19. Februar 2015)

Was auch immer du tust, hol dir keine Raijintek Triton. Hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und danach auch mehrfach gelesen.
Aber das nur als Tipp nebenbei .


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Februar 2015)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht gut aus. Gibts irgendwo einen Vergleich wieviel das Teil leistet?



Das Set gibt es erst seit kurzem, daher leider nein. Die Pumpe hat aber in Tests sehr überzeugt. Sehr leise und trotzdem stark genug um große Kreisläufe anzutreiben.

Da sie im Vergleich zur Triton einen Radiator aus Kupfer besitzt (bei der Triton aus Aluminium) wird die Kühlleistung etwas besser sein.


----------



## looone $tar (19. Februar 2015)

Also leistungsmäßig musst du bei AiO vorsichtig sein und dich lieber gut informieren, insbesondere können die Lüfter bei erhöhter Leistung auch recht laut werden. Auch das oben genannte wakü kit scheint mir nicht übermäßig Leistungsstark. Ich hatte auch den DH 15 in meinem alten Rechner und wegen dem RAM hatte ich ich um 90 grad gedreht eingebaut, was bei meinem Gehäuse kein problem war. Ka ob du auch eins mit Lüftern im Deckel besitzt.


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Februar 2015)

Es würde zwar funktionieren, das Teil zu drehen, meinem Airflow kommt das aber nicht grade gut  (200er in der Front, 140er Hinten, nach Unten mit meinen Karten zugebaut)
Geld für ne neue Kühlung wäre Anfang März da, daher wollte ich mich mal informieren. Mehr als selbst ne WaKü aufbauen, oder einen Macho Rev. B ist bei meinem Platz wohl nicht drin.

@ Nikon: Was war denn mit der Triton? Lautstärke oder eher technisch?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2015)

Also wenn ich mir das hier so ansehe, bin ich felsenfest überzeugt dass ein NH D15 bei dir draufpasst:
ASUS Rampage V Extreme Motherboard Review | CPU Cooler Fit & Included Accessories

Aber wenn du lieber eine Kompakt-WaKü nehmen willst, dann greif wenigstens zu was leistungsfähigem und hol ein paar hochwertige Lüfter dazu,  Die Eisberg Prestige 240L  ploppt mir da spontan in den Sinn,  zusammen mit ein paar Silent Wings 2 in der Version mit viel statischem Luftdruck (haben etwas kürzere Flügel, siehst du schon beim Vergleich)


----------



## Joker_54 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich mess es nochmal nach. Nach den Maßen von Alternate sollte es aber nicht gehen


----------



## Joker_54 (21. Februar 2015)

Nachdem ich nachgemessen und mehrere Test/Reviews konsultiert habe, siehts nicht gut um den NH-D15 aus - Der 3. Ram geht nicht mehr drunter (RipJawsZ)

Was ich aber doch ganz interessant finde, sind die DIY Wasserkühl Kits, wie z.B. das XSPC EX360er.
Mal schauen, sowas kann ich vom Zeitlichen her erst Ende März/Anfang April anfangen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2015)

Dann schiebst du den Lüfter etwas höher. Macht nichts.
Normaler Weise passen die Ripjaws unter dem Kühler. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------

